# Church Planting - Nick Batzig



## Brother John (Apr 23, 2012)

The latest episode of _Confessing Our Hope_, the podcast of GPTS, is a very interesting conversation with Nick Batzig about "Church Planting". 

GPTS Featured Audio

http://www.gpts.edu/podcast/Broadcast9_(Batzig).mp3


----------



## KSon (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks. Particularly helpful in my current, prayerful season.


----------



## Brother John (Apr 25, 2012)

Kipp I hope the podcast is helpful


----------



## KSon (Apr 25, 2012)

Brother John said:


> Kipp I hope the podcast is helpful



It was, brother. Quite a bit of practical wisdom.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Apr 26, 2012)

Really enjoyed hearing Nick speak.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 30, 2012)

This is really a very encouraging episode. Hearing Nick talk about Roland Barnes and Richmond Hill was also very cool. Roland was my pastor while I was in college, and I used to drive through Richmond Hill all the time when I lived in that part of Georgia. If the plant had been there when I was living there, I would have attended.


----------



## Brother John (Apr 30, 2012)

Tim that is an interesting connection... I am constantly amazed at "how small the world is" especially the reformed world. 

I hope that others will benefit from the podcast as well!

---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------

Tim that is an interesting connection... I am constantly amazed at "how small the world is" especially the reformed world. 

I hope that others will benefit from the podcast as well!


----------

